# My first rod



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just finished up my first Rod build. Although it isn't perfect I'm happy with it. I learned a lot and hope to keep learning. If you have any tips or suggestions let me know












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That'll work. Let us know how it fishes.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Looks Great..


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Good looking rod, I really like that tiger.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

patfatdaddy said:


> Good looking rod, I really like that tiger.


Thanks. I tried going big for my first build. It's not perfect but I'm happy with it


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats sir! Looks good and I agree on the tiger too.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Looks great! Good job!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job! Tiger looks great


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks really good for your first rod especially the tiger wrap. The only suggestion I have is: If you going to use a trim band then make your thread start just below / infront of the foot (1/8" or less), that way it is not so wide at the guide foot / feet. I have an attachment of a sewing gauge that I use to keep my threads even or help step them up / down. $2 at Wally World.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

very nice build, clean and nice thread work! Only gets better from here on!


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Fishsurfer said:


> Looks really good for your first rod especially the tiger wrap. The only suggestion I have is: If you going to use a trim band then make your thread start just below / infront of the foot (1/8" or less), that way it is not so wide at the guide foot / feet. I have an attachment of a sewing gauge that I use to keep my threads even or help step them up / down. $2 at Wally World.


Ok. I did the trim bands the way mud hole showed them. I'm always up for suggestions to make them better though


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Great job on the rod! Now go put some slime on it.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

*Nice rod and wor*k,but the fish don't care how is looking the rod how long you choose the right blank,for what you like to fish the right guides,reel seat and handle for your arm.

Is true if the rod look beautiful catch more fishermen ,but maybe not fish....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*first build*

Good looking rod! My first build didnt look that good. The chevron was crooked, no two trim bands were the same, and lets not talk about the spline. Keep it up and you can pm me any time if you need something or have any questions.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

A Tiger Wrap on the first one is very impressive. Nice job and hope she catches some big fish!


----------

